# stupid wind



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

Finally had the change to get out today to try my luck. But I guess I don't have any. Morning started out great then the wind came and at full force. So had to call it a day. Well maybe by this weekend the wind will be gone.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm about 40 miles southwest of pueblo. You should have some coyotes down your way now---I think that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* wind blew them off the mountain lol. 8698, go west on hwy.50 and see if you can get in on the Walker Ranch just before you get to Beaver Creek on the north side of the road. That area in there just south of Ft. Carson is real good for cats & coyotes.


----------



## Tony Tebbe (Feb 4, 2010)

The wind has been blowing for the past 5 days straight here. Hoping it'll stop for this weekend!

Tony


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Even as far east as Michigan or beyond, wind has created burning restrictions and I have lots of downed debris to burn. Since I don't have a fireplace indoors, my marshmallows are harding in their packets. Finally, rain has wetted the brush, winds have died to a whisper, so what better time? Love a well-roasted marshmallow, heated by a dead stump or two! It's even time to return to the 200 yard range for a few experimental rounds of fury. cliffy


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks catcapper i'm going to have to check that place out


----------

